# Where does you pup sleep at night?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan is still in his crate at night,but I'm thinking it's too small since when he stretches his body out there isn't really any room left.He's gotten so big so fast.
Oh,BTW,any good sites for reasonably priced crates???
Thanks in advance!
Dot


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo, after spending the first two nights in a crate (till I awoke for the fourth time because I was worried about him, not because he was barking) found his way into my bed and has been there ever since. He's a pleasure because he doesn't disturb me in any way and he doesn't get off during the night. When I awake in the morning he gets up, he's never up before me.

As for crates, the pet shop where I purchased mine recommended the 30" size. My own thought was to get the 24. He was right of course. PetEdge.com probably has some of the best prices. I paid much more.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico sleeps in his crate. The only thing that changes is the location of the crate - sometimes it's in my room, sometimes it is in my middle daughter's room, and sometimes it is in my oldest daughter's room. My youngest daughter sleeps like the dead and wouldn't hear him in the morning, so he doesn't sleep in her room. 

The two places I do most of my online puppy shopping are dog.com and petedge.com. I haven't priced crates, though, since I already had one. I know kennelvet.com had a good all in price/shipping charge for ex pens, so maybe their crate deals are decent also.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus sleeps in our bed; Roxie in her crate, but it a large one now. We bought the big crate off of craig's list for $5. Used but perfect condition. We just put a new crate pad in it for her.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine sleep in the bed with us..I got my crate at Walmart..I liked the option of two doors, one on the end and one on the side. We've only used it inside the expen with both doors open....I think it was around $35 but I'm not sure about that..


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Baloo sleeps in a crate next to my bed on the nightstand. I believe it is a medium size crate. He also has a wire crate that we use downstairs for his naps/alone time. 

I agree petedge and dog.com has some of the best prices. 

Dixie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci sleeps in my bed and has never seen the inside of her crate! lol

I think I bought mine at Petsmart for around $50 or so? It looks like a cage. 

But I've seen some really COOL looking crates and crate furniture scattered around on these threads lately! I would post the links, but I don't remember which threads they are on. 

Kara


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Allison slept in her crate for 14 months and then suddenly decided she hated it. She now sleeps on our bed. She is a pleasure. Never bothers us and HATES to get up in the morning !! She grumbles at me when I try to get her up !! A real lazy girl !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy sleeps in his plastic-type travel crate in the kitchen.This is the same crate he flew in on the plane.

Sometimes the Dollar store has this type of crate....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer & Tripp sleep in their ex-pen & Jax sleeps in a crate next to our bed. He never wants anything to do with the crate during the day to nap etc, but when its bedtime & he is tired(at night only) he will run to the crate for us to let him in. 
I have not let dogs sleep in our bed since my one dog (many years ago) jumped off the bed in the middle of the night & broke his leg. He screamed so loud. I dont want to trust them to use steps. Plus my DH does not like the idea of pets in bed(especially since we have 3).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick sleeps in a crate for dogs up to 22lbs. It's one of the Nylabone ones that fold down so you can take it with you when you travel. Although for now I have a cardboard box in there so he only has 3/4 of the space. He can freely move around, so it fits him pretty well.

We had him in our room edging the crate further and further away from the bed every night for two weeks. Now he sleeps in his crate outside of our bedroom door which works really great for us since I don't have to hear him tossing and turning. He has never made a sound while in there and he's very happy going in it at night to sleep. In the mornings at 7am my boyfriend lets him out to potty and then he goes in the bed with me until I get up (around 8:30). It works great for us!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar is in the crate unless I'm not home and then My Wife has him in the bed with her. Not really much I can do about it but I just let her know not to keep him in there if she thinks he has had too much to drink just before bedtime. He actually will wake her up of he really needs to pee which is good though but other than that it's the crate for Radar. He moves around too much in the bed sometimes, a habit I think he picked up from My Wife....the Jimmy Legs...

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston sleeps in the corner of our room near me...*

On a folded up fleece blanket next to his dog bed and crate. He often ends up just laying next to the bed on the floor.

He is just over 4 months old.

Trish


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

The first night we had Sally, I was all set to have her sleep in her crate beside our bed. After 15 minutes of pathetic whinning and "crying" we put her in our bed where she immediately curled up beside my pillow and didn't move a muscle until the morning.....she has been there every night since; the only difference being is that she now sleeps at the foot of the bed. Every morning I am awakened by tiny little kisses letting me know it's time to get up.

David


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Our pups sleep in their crates in our bedroom. We started this right from the beginning because the cat has always slept at the foot of the bed and we didn't want to completely displace her. Besides, the cat was not fond of the puppies at first and we were afraid she would hurt somebody in the night. Also we didn't want a baby wandering around gettng into trouble while we were sleeping. They willingly go into their crates, it's their place of comfort.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three sleep in be with me, till DH comes up around 11 - 12 and then they all go in their crates, mostly because 3 is a bit much to have in the bed. If one is sick or having an off day, they sometimes will get a treat and sleep with us while the other two are in their crates. I think it is just a matter of what is comfortable for you and your pup. I am sure you could find a fair price on larger crate at Petedge.com and if you get some poop bags, or treats, you can get over the amount without paying too much for shipping. 
Good Luck
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gave the crate away long ago. Kodi only used it at mealtime so the cats wouldn't eat his food. They sleep in bed with us and I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django slept in the crate until he was a year old. then, we allowed him up on the bed and he's been there to this day. i sometimes wished we would have kept him in the crate, it would only help with other things like traveling in his bag on the plane, or anything else where he needs to be confined for a short peirod of time. since he's been a year old, no more crate anywhere in the house. he's 9 lbs so sometimes i am afraid of rolling over on him in the middle of thenight but he's great aboutmoving from place to place on the bed. wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady slept in his crate on top of a table next to me in bed until he was 6 months. Then, he moved into the bed and the crate was retired. He sleeps on my DH's side of the bed. They spoon at night. It is very cute. Brady usually needs to be woken in the morning. He likes to stretch and get belly rubs before getting out of bed. I told DH the other day that we need to get a king size bed as he and Brady take up most of the bed and there is no room for me. He told me that there is still a dog bed on the floor and I can sleep in that. Funny guy isn't heound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I told DH the other day that we need to get a king size bed as he and Brady take up most of the bed and there is no room for me. He told me that there is still a dog bed on the floor and I can sleep in that. Funny guy isn't heound:


Karen, that IS funny! ound:

Keep working on hubby to get the King size. Mine finally caved in and bought one a few weeks ago! BLISS! I can now stretch a bit.

Gucci still falls asleep right next to me, but ends up in my husband's face! ound: Which means.....I have MORE room than EVER! hehe.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah My Wife loves the King Size as well it reminds her of a Hotel. Down here we have the California King which I guess is a jumbo size King Size Bed I'm not sure but I guess you would know. We could only afford the Queen but it's really nice and firm. The King size bed would have meant quite a bit more on the bedroom set. I can see Radar sleeping in the bed sometime near the winter when it's nice a cold in the room (wife keeps the window wide open).

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are quite a few threads about this. Maybe if you did a search, Dot, you will find what other advice there is for this same thing. Sorry, but I can't remember which threads! lol 

I think we have all experienced many of the same situations. That's what is so great about this forum! 

Good luck!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

My Boscoe loves bed time.  He runs and jumps on my bed but as soon as I get in it he crawls under the bed and no one can budge him out but me when Im ready to get up in the morn. He will stay right by my side and not come out for anything or anyone :behindsofa: . Mindy likes to sleep in her cuddle bed on my bedroom floor but sometimes my hubby grabs her up for a cuddle on the bed. The little puppy is in a crate learning about manors but will soon be in my daugters room . Im trying to get her to attach to her more than me since we kept this little sweetie for my little sweetie! sometimes on hot nights they like to sleep outside on the plush patio furniture under the gazebo listening to the water fountain, wich is actually their drinking water. On hot nights I will find them sleeping under the stars. They are pretty spoiled. They have a doggy door in our bathroom that goes to the patio so they can pretty much go where ever (except that I block my bedroom door because sometimes Mindy goes a wondering for a little late night TP ing) but they do have preffered spots.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My three boys sleep in crates at night. There would be no room let for me and hubby if I had all three in bed with me. I think for xmas I might buy them the cloth doghouse that I saw in the gallery.

Does anyone know where I could get those? 

I thought it was so cute, and I think the boys would really like that, they love to sleep under my bed, chair and desk during the day. So it would give them a little cubby hole for nighttime.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin sleeps in a crate in the kitchen, and has a good full night happy sleep, from around 10:00 until anywhere from 6-8 in the morning. My husband will NOT have her in bed with us, and it's probably a good idea. My daughter is dying to sleep with him but not until he is really truly potty trained. He also takes at least 2 good naps in the crate during the day, and of course when we're gone. 

Craig's list is a great idea. Ours was - $60? I use the cat carrier for the car but it is kind of small, and now someone has loaned us a bigger crate that I use in the car. We bought an ex-pen but only used it for maybe a month, so I wish I had borrowed one! That was another $60. I'd be happy to sell it now. I also borrowed another smaller pen which was handy at first. Now what I need is a baby gate so the little Marv can't sneak upstairs where he is almost always up to no good.

Pizno


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu and Vinny both sleep on our bed. They will usually sleep as long as I do but sometimes I get woken up with the sweetest little puppy kisses.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Lulu and Vinny both sleep on our bed. They will usually sleep as long as I do but sometimes I get woken up with the sweetest little puppy kisses.


That is so sweet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

reece said:


> I think for xmas I might buy them the cloth doghouse that I saw in the gallery.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get those?
> 
> I thought it was so cute, and I think the boys would really like that, they love to sleep under my bed, chair and desk during the day. So it would give them a little cubby hole for nighttime.


Paige, do you have a link to the photo? I'm curious to see it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Paige, do you have a link to the photo? I'm curious to see it.


http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1036/si/house/perpage/12

It was posted by lfung5, sorry can't remember you name off hand, do you know where you bought the house. I really think my boys would like something like this.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

dotndani said:


> Duncan is still in his crate at night,but I'm thinking it's too small since when he stretches his body out there isn't really any room left.He's gotten so big so fast.
> Oh,BTW,any good sites for reasonably priced crates???
> Thanks in advance!
> Dot


Sully was going to sleep in a crate down stairs. We bought another crate for the bedroom. The 1st 3 nights, 1/2 the night in the crate. The rest of the night on the bed. Corey (Dh) is such a sucker for the pooch! He now sleeps on the bed. He has yet to, and hope he doesn't make a mistake on the bed.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Bacci sleeps in the Family Room in his crate which is connected to his ex-pen. We can't have him in the Bedroom for safety reasons. I would have him in bed with me, but right now it would be too hazardous for him.


----------

